# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz night 1st April 2007 (all fools welcome)

## the second coming

No theme to this weeks quiz at 20:30. on the 1st April. Nonsense is strictly compulsary, and all serious quizzers should be warned.

Hopefully see you all there.

SC

----------


## Rheghead

I will try to be there but my short term memory is exceptionally sieve-like. :Grin:

----------


## htwood

Callin all fools?  Yep, I'll be there, nonsense is my middle name.  -H

----------


## sassylass

Who won?  The first half was very good, but sorry I had to bug out in the middle and missed the end.

----------


## Piglet

Well done Second Coming great quiz.  :Grin:  

Look forward to next weeks quiz.

----------


## the second coming

Hi all

Please find following the results from sunday 1st april:

1st - Cedric
2nd - Wellies
3rd - The man from del monte.

Congratulations and look forward to next weeks quiz if time and shifts allow.

----------

